# Pick me, pick me!!



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

One of my fosters sent me this photo tonight, and I thought I would share. 

Look at all these wonderful, well behaved GSD's. 

Hard to believe, every one of them was discarded by some one. 

To their foster, EVERY one of them is worth it's weight in gold. 

They are very lucky to be with this family.

I wonder though, how does he choose who is first??? 

Happy Valentines Day to all : )


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

wow what a great picture


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Love it! But with is with all of the pink collars??? And the one wearing what appears to be either a pink harness or pink belly bands?


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

I think the lovely ladies are all wearing "Pink" for Valentines day!!
Resq is sporting a beautiful pink harness. 

: )


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm in awwwww, how does he do this, Please tell this wonderful family what aw some fosters they have. What a great job he and his family are doing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Can you please clone this man, his family, and send the second set to us here in VA.

What a wonderful photo. 

And I am so happy to see that someone has even more dogs than I do in their home! 

Kudos!


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

Wow - amazing picture. As Remo said, I need this man cloned and sent to my house !!

Joanne, Spirit and Eli


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

WOW, I can't even imagine taking care of 8 GSDs.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Wow! Great picture. You can tell him that you are now the envy of the webboard. We'll take a clone of him also please!


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: SpiritsmamWow - amazing picture. As Remo said, I need this man cloned and sent to my house !!
> 
> Joanne, Spirit and Eli


Ditto - I'll take one also!


----------



## sunnygirl272 (Dec 10, 2003)

Great pic!


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

I'd like to know his secret to having all of those dogs get along so well!!!

I sometimes have trouble with only 3!!

Great picture


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

I am very happy to have him, and his family with us. He is VERY GSD savvy, and he is our foster for the hard cases. (dog aggression, prey over drive, never been in the house before, ect. )

We try to never have this many dogs with one person, but the need hit us all at once. A couple of them are easy dogs, so they will adopt out quickly. 

God bless his wife for her toleration, that many GSD's in the winter season is not a very nice thing to do to a person.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I vote that we nominate them for sainthood. What a treasure for your rescue.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

Wow, what a wonderful picture! This man/family are so very kind to foster so many wonderful dogs! Tell him we give our thanks to him.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: ThreeDogsI'd like to know his secret to having all of those dogs get along so well!!!
> 
> I sometimes have trouble with only 3!!
> 
> Great picture


He's holding hot dogs loaded with valium!









That is great! They take up way more room than my group!


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

Tazz,
One of these days we will show up with all our clan for a romp in your pastures. : )

Can you believe how sunny it is today!!

One of these days we should have a GSD get together, for all the members here in Oregon, and SW washington. It would be fun.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

OMG, how does the guy do it. You have one great foster guy.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

that has to be one of the best pics of GSD`s I have ever seen, really need to get this guy to post here and give us all a little insight


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

Oh Paula, it would be so much fun!


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

God Love em all!!!


----------



## nylasmom (Aug 21, 2002)

This is so awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

Okay,
You all have officially inflated Dave's ego.
I copied him on your comments, and he is beaming.

I could feel his chest puffing up over the phone : )


----------



## GabbyBond (Dec 1, 2006)

I just love that picture! Thanks for sharing, what a wonderful foster he is!


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: oregongsdr111Okay,
> You all have officially inflated Dave's ego.
> I copied him on your comments, and he is beaming.
> 
> I could feel his chest puffing up over the phone : )


Dave Deserves it!!! I would love to be able to learn his ways on how he is doing this!!!! Tell him to keep up the great work!!!
Do you think he could give us some tips??


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Hey Paula - I have a 33 pound bag of Timberwolf Wilderness Elk and Salmon if you or one of the fosters can use it, it's unopened.









Let me know!!!


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

This is a wonderful picture. This guy obviously is gifted to handle all these animals. It would be great to have him on this forum as well.

Does he have tips on how to handle teenagers as well?


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

But how does Dave do it, and how old are the dogs. I have one rescue and can get her to behave with a few other dogs, but the others are all well trained.

So any tips or comments Dave has on his rescue efforts would be appreciated. 

I did forward the picture to friends, family and mu rescue group.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

The dogs range from 11 months to 13 years.

Two are senior girls, they rule the pack. (Heidi, Angel)
One is 11 months (Resque)
Two are between 18 months to 2 years (Santa, Gunner)
Three range from 4-5 years. (Ringo, Jimmy, Elsa)

Dave's secret is love, strong leadership, and pack rules.
When a new dog is introduced, the existing dogs really moderate behavior.


----------



## jjgrinder (Feb 13, 2007)

Just catching up on this thread...

What an absolutely WONDERFUL pictures and how GREAT that you have this man and his family in your organization!

The world could use more people like that!

I'd like to shake his hand.


----------



## blackbirdzach (Jan 13, 2008)

hahaha, what a great picture.


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

Came across this link in my emails today and just had to bump it back to the top. This is such an awesome picture. I'll take the human AND all the dogs!


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

It is hard to believe this was taken almost two years ago.
You put a smile on my face seeing it again.

All of these babies are in wonderful homes, and very loved.
This foster parent boards many of these guys when the owners go on vacation. It is so nice to see them so happy and loved.

Thanks for the bump!!


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

Exactly what my two do for me. For a treat, when I pick up the leash, etc. All good things come to those who sit.

The thought of how much shedding must have been going on with all those dogs makes me shudder..


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

wow! what a beautiful pack he has! I would like to pick up some extra things when I place my order to jeffers for this person. Is there a way to PM me an address to send a care package to? TIA!


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

Georgia.
Thank you so much for your kind offer. 
In November, with a heavy heart we closed down our Rescue.

We have many wonderful memories of the hundreds of Shepherds we assited on to loving homes.

I am sure someone here on this board can direct your kind offer to a rescue in your area. You are very sweet!!

Paula


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

I also kept this link and picture of Dave and his extended family.
Does Dave still foster at all since you have closed?
I so wish I could do what he has done. 
Great job Dave. Maybe I could get him on loan????


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

We both are still working behind the scenes.
We are fostering on a case by case basis for local all breed rescues, and assisting them with placing GSD's. : )


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

What a wonderful photo. This really made my day...


----------

